# Corner Cabinet build ...A series



## CharlesNeil (Jun 26, 2007)

It has been a while since we did any public videos , so we decided to put up the first build of a Tiger Maple corner cupboard , from our Mastering Woodworking show, this was done in 2010, so audio and video have certainly advanced, but hopefully you will be able to get it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkU0dODjQZo&list=UUUgl-M-8eVLCs5OwGx9CLsg
We will be putting up the rest of the series ASAP. it will be approx 40 videos .Hope you enjoy


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Great!*

I always enjoy seeing you work, and seeing your work! :yes: bill


----------



## jme9626 (Aug 2, 2014)

I will have to watch more of your videos. I would like to build a custom lighted cabinet for my collectibles.


----------



## versd0ra (Jul 28, 2014)

This is a great video series. I am considering using my TS55 + MFT/3 to make some kitchen cabinets.


----------

